# my newbie finger motor



## itowbig (Jan 15, 2009)

ya its not real perdy but i made it ;D on a side note how do you all get your cranks straight and true. ive made about five of them all with bent cranks. they wooble.
i got a vidio too just cant figger out how to post. but i will ;D


----------



## cfellows (Jan 15, 2009)

If you go to this link:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=862.45

and start on Page 4, reply #14, Bogstandard gives a pretty complete step-by-step of how he made a similar crankshaft for his finger engine.

Chuck


----------



## rleete (Jan 15, 2009)

Are those flywheels made from hockey pucks? Innovative use of the materials on hand!


----------



## itowbig (Jan 16, 2009)

rleete  said:
			
		

> Are those flywheels made from hockey pucks? Innovative use of the materials on hand!



yes they are ive got a bunch of them


----------



## Stan (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't waste all your hockey pucks as flywheels. They are great for making machine tool leveling pads.
If you made five crankshafts for your first engine you are close to the norm. One of the good things in this hobby is that the cost of making prototypes is small. A few dollars spent at the local scrap metal dealer provides many hours or entertainment. If all you have at the end of an evening is a piece of scrap, you are still far ahead of the couch potato who spent the evening watching TV.


----------



## steamer (Jan 16, 2009)

Those flywheels look like their autographed....any famous players? ;D

I like it!

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks great Sid!

My wife is from Calgary Canada.
The desecration of a hockey puck might send her over the edge.
I won't show her this post! :big:

Great work!

Rick


----------



## malcolmt (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Sid

That is so cool, I like the use of hockey pucks, That's good lateral thinking. Can you do a video ? I would love to see it running. As said above don't fret about making "alternative design" cranks, they may come in useful in the future and they have been part of the learning process.
Nice work thanks for posting.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Maryak (Jan 17, 2009)

Sid,

Congratulations. looks good from down under. :bow:

Those photos are the first time I've ever seen a hockey puck up close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How heavy are they ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## itowbig (Jan 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IohC4-VsbS0[/ame]
here ya go. yes they are autographed.
i dont know the weight of one of them
im working on cleaning it up a bit .im not good at bling but ill give it a go ;D


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 17, 2009)

All you want to know about Hockey Pucks:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hockey_puck
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 17, 2009)

Great job!

I guess you could say its the "Signature Edition"



> Those photos are the first time I've ever seen a hockey puck up close



That's hilarious!



> Made of vulcanized rubber, the puck is 1 inch thick and 3 inches in diameter (2.5 cm 7.6 cm) and weighs 5.5 to 6 ounces (156 to 170 grams).---from encyclopaedia Britannica



I was actually in Australia when the men and women's Canadian hockey teams won gold.
I was only able to see it when the coverage becuse;



> Australia's first ever Winter Olympic gold was won by Steven Bradbury in the 1000m short track speed skating. Well off the pace of the medal favourites, Bradbury was positioned at the rear in the semifinal, only to see his competitors crash into each other, allowing him through to the final. Again well off the pace in the final all four other competitors crashed out at the final corner, leaving a shocked Bradbury to take the gold medal.



And we just took our fifth straight gold at the Juniors.

Again, great job Sid,

The Jackal's remote controlled Titanium gun made by Jack Black sure was cool!

-Kevin.


----------



## itowbig (Jan 17, 2009)

steamboatmodel  said:
			
		

> All you want to know about Hockey Pucks:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hockey_puck
> Regards,
> Gerald


cool now i know what a puck weighs in at thanks


----------



## Davyboy (Jan 18, 2009)

I think that finger motor is beautiful!  :bow: They are such fun to play with, to feel the lever push back at your finger on the return stroke is great. I bet those hockey pucks got some real power! 8)

DB


----------



## itowbig (Feb 6, 2009)

you know ever sense i made this thing i cant help but play with it every time i go in to the garage. it sets on my tool box top and i just have to play with it.


----------

